# Vibrio Alert! READ this!!



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

ALERT: Just in case this message has not been pounded in just yet-
A friend of mine just lost his brother to Vibrio. He barely scraped his ankle on the lower unit of his boat. THERE WAS SWELLING and of course he felt like ****. Next morning after a rough night, he went to the emergency room. They took his leg. Abdomen started swelling and he was gone. Elapsed time was well under 48 hrs.
If you experience anything that equates to swelling following being in the brine, RACE to the hospital and push them hard on a diagnosis. Then you MIGHT have a chance.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Was he otherwise healthy? My understanding is most these cases are concentrated to individuals with low immune systems.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

2coolers, I am 64 in great health, EXCEPT, I have had two knee replacments and infection is a HUGE no no. We want to retire to the Coast, but this vibro thing has me scared spitless! Is there a spot or area to avoid, it is everywhere? How do you avoid the water if you are coastal? Seriously would like to have some solid info, Thanks!!!

I am sorry that the man died, and in 48 hours, that is frightening!!!!


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

As I understand it he was otherwise healthy and ran into an extremely aggressive strain.
I did not know him. Ben tells me the entire family is in shock. I understand why.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes, this Vibrio bacteria is giving me second thoughts about fishing in the Galveston Bay. I had a heart transplant in April of 2005 therefore I have a compromised immune system to prevent organ rejection. I feel sort of stupid to continue to fish the bay knowing that I am taking a big risk in doing so. I may have to keep my fishing to freshwater. I need to research this bacteria more in depth.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I am by no means an expert however I have been told and beleive it has been around for as long as we have. As mentioned above I think if you are healthy and use precaution you should be ok. Most of these are isolated cases. My understanding is the stagnate back waters are the most likely to have higher concentrations of it. I would not let it deter my retirement plans. Sorry for your loss, as MarkA70 mentioned 48 hours is frightening, but I beleive this is the exception and not the rule.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Makes me want to wear waders year round. Sorry for your loss, that is horrible.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Where exactly was he fishing Galveston?


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Some folks do wear the breathable waders year round just because of this bug.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry for the new. Was he diabetic I? With all recent heavy rains, the bay water could be dangerous with run off sewage. Where did he fish when that happened?


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Makes me want to wear waders year round. Sorry for your loss, that is horrible.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


An older gentlemen I fish with got it a while back. It didn't help he had diabetes and some other immune issues. Fortunately he pulled through, but he wears waders year round now when we go fishing.

It's not a bad idea to do this, even in the summer time. From what I understand it is prevalent in the summer time, typically in brackish water, and typically effects people with compromised immune systems. I believe you can also get it from eating raw oysters.

Very sad to hear of this.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Sad indeed

From what I've heard it's been around for a long long time, it's just that now-a-days we hear about it (due to the internet).


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Very sad stories and prayers go out to the families. Everyone must weight the risks but dont let it take fishing away from you. If one if prone to Vibro, immune issue, open wound etc wear breathable waders or fish in the boat. 

The odds of you contracting are pretty slim to none for the avg person. I will try to google up some odds here but Im fairly certain you just might win the lotto and contract vibro at the same time.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

I was like cpthook and thought it was only in stagnant waters that one need fear this stuff. Do we know, are there signs/conditions to avoid? While we all do not have knee or heart replacements, we can all get an open wound quickly. I think I read here that some carry bleach water in there boats to pour on any cut immediately, true, does it work?


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

sounds like need to carry antiseptic in tackle box to help slow process.
48 hours is not long. once the swelling starts it is in your system.


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

MarkA70 said:


> I was like cpthook and thought it was only in stagnant waters that one need fear this stuff. Do we know, are there signs/conditions to avoid? While we all do not have knee or heart replacements, we can all get an open wound quickly. I think I read here that some carry bleach water in there boats to pour on any cut immediately, true, does it work?


I carry bleach and water mix. It works well to prevent infection after a cut.

There is no way to completely avoid it if you are fishing in the bays. Even out of a boat, you can get an infection from a splash of water, a fish, etc. Obviously you are more prone while wade fishing. The bays seem to carry this bug more than the surf/open ocean, and to narrow it down further, the back marshes and sloughs seem to have more than the open bay.

Taking precautions suck as cleaning out wounds (no matter how small...a poke from a hook looks like the size of reliant stadium to bacteria), not wading with open wounds, not wading the back marshes.

As mentioned, the first sign of sickness (high fever, nausea, etc)...get your butt to the ER and tell them that you were fishing recently and mention vibrio.

This is just another risk of fishing...drowning, shark bite, stingray, vibrio. Freak things happen, but you can take measures to reduce the chances of a tragedy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Here is info from the other thread.

"Rubbing alcohol does not do much unless soaked for a period of time. I have tested this with staph and other common bacteria in college. Bleach kills bacteria in as little as a 5% solution and is what I carry on the boat.

Thank you all for your prayers."

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Coyote B said:


> I carry bleach and water mix. It works well to prevent infection after a cut.
> 
> There is no way to completely avoid it if you are fishing in the bays. Even out of a boat, you can get an infection from a splash of water, a fish, etc. Obviously you are more prone while wade fishing. The bays seem to carry this bug more than the surf/open ocean, and to narrow it down further, the back marshes and sloughs seem to have more than the open bay.
> 
> ...


This is a great idea, but you don't what to pre-mix your bleach & water as it will break down & loose efficacy. Keep a pint of bleach on the boat, & mix 50/50 in a water bottle whenever needed.


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> This is a great idea, but you don't what to pre-mix your bleach & water as it will break down & loose efficacy. Keep a pint of bleach on the boat, & mix 50/50 in a water bottle whenever needed.


Yeah, I keep a small water bottle of it and douse my hands after a day of fishing and refill the next time I go out.


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

What the hell we used to go the beach to let the salt water "clean" our "strawberries" after baseball games. I guess now that old wives tale could of made me croak over!


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

like mentioned in the other thread. if you have any open wounds, don't come in contact with the water. always carry at least some sort of cleansing solution(everybody seems to recommend hiblicens which you can buy at CVS) and clean the wound throroughly. better to go to the Urgent Care clinic and pay a copay then wait to get treated. 

be safe 2coolers, sounds like it's bad this year


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Condolences to the family. What a horrible situation.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Would yall really worry about wading in an area that has a pretty good flow of water in and out of it, such as large bays and inlets that have constant water coming in and out? I've always heard about this and never really thought much about it. Not gonna lie Ive waded plenty of times after scraping myself on some oysters or barnacles. Guess I lucked out. 
Sorry about the loss and prayers sent above.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

I carry a bottle of peroxcide. I always apply it even when I get poked by a live shrimp. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear that BeeGee. I will keep his family in my prayers.

Vibrio Vulnificus lives in warm (near 80 degrees and above) seawater. It doesn't matter if it is in the bay where there is moving water with good tidal exchange or not. It is a naturally occuring bacterium in our bays and the gulf. If you have an open wound, take precautions and rinse thoroughly with a bleach/water solution.
Anyone who is immuno-compromised should be very careful during the summer months.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

22fish said:


> I carry a bottle of peroxcide. I always apply it even when I get poked by a live shrimp. Better safe than sorry.


Peroxide is supposedly not what you want to use. Nurses and doctors have recommended Hibiclens or bleach and water.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Makes me want to wear waders year round. Sorry for your loss, that is horrible.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I was thinking about wearing waders year round also. Just to take extra precautions.

Thanks for the post. Condolences for your loss.


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Peroxide is supposedly not what you want to use. Nurses and doctors have recommended Hibiclens or bleach and water.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


^Peroxide is good if you have nothing else, and will kill the bacteria. The problem is that it also kills healthy cells. So if you get a cut and only have peroxide, use it, but do not do follow up treatments with it. This is what I've interpretted from some reports I have read.

Better off with Hibiclens like you mentioned.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Rays , Sharks, This !!! 
Very sorry for your loss
Enjoying the saltwater is pretty darn dangerous....


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

bragwell said:


> I was thinking about wearing waders year round also.


Just make sure you wear them correctly. I heard about a guy from one of my duck hunting buddies that wore his breathables wading but they were the kind that had the rubber boots. I think he was kind of fighting a sickness of some sort but wanted to fish pretty bad, so he took the precaution and wore the waders but only wore shorts and a pair of sock under them. Rubbed his upper shin to the point where he got a nasty bruise. As he was taking them off, got some saltwater on the bruise. From what I heard, it wasn't enough to concern him until he started going down after he got home. He ended up going to the ER and told them it could be Vibrio and he still ended up losing a leg.

I have no clue if this story is legit but the moral is, if you wear waders, make sure they are non-leaking and if you do bruise in them, make sure you keep it clean and free from exposure to water. Also, make sure you carry your bleach solution as well.


----------



## chingy (Jan 14, 2008)

i wonder is vibrio comes from staph infection? i got the same symptoms back then. had a fever, sweating and my knees swelled up but i guess my immune system strong and it stay right there in my kness. staph infection is painful the had to cut i opening in me knee and put sciccors in it and start cutting in it and squeeze all the gunk out of it.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

So Sorry for the loss. Remember Hibiclens has a shelf life and a temp guide . Be safe

https://www.google.com/search?q=vib...05,d.aWc&fp=a00fcb31103f9e89&biw=1680&bih=882


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

MWP said:


> Just make sure you wear them correctly. I heard about a guy from one of my duck hunting buddies that wore his breathables wading but they were the kind that had the rubber boots. I think he was kind of fighting a sickness of some sort but wanted to fish pretty bad, so he took the precaution and wore the waders but only wore shorts and a pair of sock under them. Rubbed his upper shin to the point where he got a nasty bruise. As he was taking them off, got some saltwater on the bruise. From what I heard, it wasn't enough to concern him until he started going down after he got home. He ended up going to the ER and told them it could be Vibrio and he still ended up losing a leg.
> 
> I have no clue if this story is legit but the moral is, if you wear waders, make sure they are non-leaking and if you do bruise in them, make sure you keep it clean and free from exposure to water. Also, make sure you carry your bleach solution as well.


Not sure if completely true, but pretty well right on line. He was from Brenham and fishing San Antonio Bay last summer when it happened. He already had a staph infection, which did not help his immune system fight off the vibrio at all. He lost I believe his left leg up to the knee. Hes doing just fine now, but for a little while, he was fighting for his life.

This is definitely not anything to play around with. Im going to Aransas Bay next weekend and trying to decide whether to wade, or go buy a pair of breathables to be safer, or just keep my butt in the boat. Guess ill have to ponder on that until next weekend...


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

MWP said:


> Just make sure you wear them correctly. I heard about a guy from one of my duck hunting buddies that wore his breathables wading but they were the kind that had the rubber boots. I think he was kind of fighting a sickness of some sort but wanted to fish pretty bad, so he took the precaution and wore the waders but only wore shorts and a pair of sock under them. Rubbed his upper shin to the point where he got a nasty bruise. As he was taking them off, got some saltwater on the bruise. From what I heard, it wasn't enough to concern him until he started going down after he got home. He ended up going to the ER and told them it could be Vibrio and he still ended up losing a leg.
> 
> I have no clue if this story is legit but the moral is, if you wear waders, make sure they are non-leaking and if you do bruise in them, make sure you keep it clean and free from exposure to water. Also, make sure you carry your bleach solution as well.


Will do. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I have the thin breathables and use them most of the time. Only mid summer do I not wear them.


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

BURTONboy said:


> Not sure if completely true, but pretty well right on line. He was from Brenham and fishing San Antonio Bay last summer when it happened. He already had a staph infection, which did not help his immune system fight off the vibrio at all. He lost I believe his left leg up to the knee. Hes doing just fine now, but for a little while, he was fighting for his life.
> 
> This is definitely not anything to play around with. Im going to Aransas Bay next weekend and trying to decide whether to wade, or go buy a pair of breathables to be safer, or just keep my butt in the boat. Guess ill have to ponder on that until next weekend...


At least someone else has heard this. I wear breathables with the boot when I Teal hunt with shorts underneath. We hunt some brackish marsh where I am sure Vibrio is doing back flips in the water. Got the same kind of bruise on my shin from some wading after cripples one time and of course, had a good leak on that foot. Didn't realy think much of it at the time. I guess you never know.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I carry all bleach, alcohol, and peroxide.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Does any one know how many cases are reported every year? Sounds like a lot of "I knew a guy stories" on here. Always was aware of it but thought it was more like the chances of getting struck by lightning... I guess when I think about it that way though I try not to go waving a rod in the air during a thunderstorm. Doesn't hurt to protect yourself but not enough to keep me out of the water...

So sorry for the losses on here.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

YOU need to look at this and the number of people in the Texas Bays all the time esp during the summer. We may see 15-20 cases a year afaik.

You can wear waders but you need to do a good scrub and medication of any cut scrape that you have on your hands and arms.

Most people you see usually have a problem with health: diabetic, heart problems ...
But when McBride got hit from the stingray I am not sure what problems if any that he might have but stingray stick vs scratch is a lot of difference.

Couple of years ago it was a midcoast guide that got stuck with the horn of a shrimp in his live well while guiding that caused his problem.

Cuts and scratches I would clean before the wade and after you take your waders off and any and all scratches and such on your hands and arms. They recommend several soaps to wash with Hibiclens being what a lot of Dr and dentists use. I wash my hands about 40-50 times a day with the stuff and it is good. 
Wash dry then use triple antibiotic on ALL the cuts and scratches.


----------



## Lawson4x454 (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.cdc.gov/nczved/divisions/dfbmd/diseases/vibriov/


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

BATWING said:


> Very sad stories and prayers go out to the families. Everyone must weight the risks but dont let it take fishing away from you. If one if prone to Vibro, immune issue, open wound etc wear breathable waders or fish in the boat.
> 
> The odds of you contracting are pretty slim to none for the avg person. I will try to google up some odds here but Im fairly certain you just might win the lotto and contract vibro at the same time.


X2


----------



## VetSpeck (Aug 13, 2005)

It is very important to be careful this time of year. I have 8-10 friends that fish with me off and on thru the year and since 2006 2 of them have contracted Vibrio. One occurred in May 2006 and the other in Sept 2010. One was my dad and he had a scratch on his hand- he was elderly and on a variety of meds but was never one to complain. Luckily we noticed it in time and after 4 days in the hospital he recovered fully. The other guy was 50 at the time and had a healing wound on his shin. That day we took him to the hospital we also found out he was Diabetic. Again we caught it in time and after 4 days of hospitalization he recovered(he now wears waders year round). My advice is wear waders if you are wading in the summer and have any cuts or scratches. Also clean any wounds with dilute bleach or Hibiclens if they contact warm salt water. Also if I fish in the summer and have any scratches I coat them heavily with liquid bandage. If you are like me it's hard not to have a scratch or 2 on you all the time so stay very aware for redness, swelling and pain at these sites. In my personal experience the odds are much more than the possibility of a lightening strike so be careful. It doesn't keep me from fishing(though I rare fish from mid June to mid Sept) but I watch myself and talk to my friends about when fishing. No sense in trying to tough and losing your life.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Where was this at


----------



## VetSpeck (Aug 13, 2005)

Both were in the Rockport area- Aransas/Mesquite/Copano bays etc.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Diabetic, transplant patient, undergoing chemo/radiation, heavy drinker, or otherwise imuno compromised? Don't wade fish. In fact, probably don't fish period!
Take up golf maybe....


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Vibrio is nothing new. My moms dentist died early 1990's from it after wading San Luis pass. He was diabetic.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

kenny said:


> Diabetic, transplant patient, undergoing chemo/radiation, heavy drinker, or otherwise imuno compromised? Don't wade fish. In fact, probably don't fish period!
> Take up golf maybe....


Im sorry to here this prayers sent.Im a diabetic type 2 have not wade fished for nearly 5 years have been a boat owner for 3 years now and fish alot.I would quite fishing l if I had too,but it would be very heart breaking as wading has been for me.I carry anti bacteria soap and will now have bleach on board.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Condolences to the family and friends. What a horrible situation.


----------



## another bob (Feb 10, 2006)

What about all the thousands of people at the beach every weekend ????????


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

People it isn't just salt water, two died from it that were in the San Antonio River in the Mission Espada area. stagnant water etc I know personnally of one individual who lost his life in 72 hours after being in Goose Island area, and another individual who lost his foot after an infection set in 48 hours after wade fishing in POC. Both were healthy 45 and 34 year old male respectfully. Bad stuff


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

Just to jump in, I have a first aid bag and it I have undiluted clorox in a squirt bottle. Any cut, if I get stuck by a shrimp tail, anything and I squirt it. Clorox straight from the bottle is already only 3% chlorine and you can take it.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

verylon said:


> People it isn't just salt water, two died from it that were in the San Antonio River in the Mission Espada area. stagnant water etc I know personnally of one individual who lost his life in 72 hours after being in Goose Island area, and another individual who lost his foot after an infection set in 48 hours after wade fishing in POC. Both were healthy 45 and 34 year old male respectfully. Bad stuff


Exactly. People die every year from being in fresh and salt water. When I lived in Austin it was always in the news about people swimming in lake Travis dieing from bacteria or organisms in the water. You have to take precautions, but I don't ever think this stuff would keep me off the water. One of the old men I use to fish with as a kid, lost half his foot to a bacteria infection after being stuck by a hard head. Two weeks later he was calling me to help him launch his boat. That man lived to fish.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*Hibiclens!!!!*

unfortunately we keep re-visiting this thread and the bad things that can happen regarding Vibrio and first aid for cuts/pokes/etc....and to see 2coolers still offering & using antiquated first aid remedies is frustrating!

every doctor, pharmacist, nurse, paramedic & the AMA (american medical assoc) recommend ONE & the BEST solution.....

HIBICLENS!!!!!! not alcohol, peroxide, bleach or anything else .... so why are we still discussing the "antiquated" & "non-recommended" remedies........GO BUY SOME HIBICLENS and be done with it!

use the best stuff period!:headknock

speckcaster


----------



## Coastal Ben (Sep 14, 2011)

This thread was created based on the death of my Brother Jimmy Rutledge. I will be speaking at the CCA Meeting for Aransas County July 9th at the Boiling Pot Restaurant in Rockport 6pm. All CCA members and guests are invited. Just say you are there for the forum on "Vibrio Awareness and Prevention" I will be accompanied by Dr. Michael Horseman of Christus Spohn South Corpus. I will be telling of my brothers story and Dr. Horesman (who conducted a comprehensive study of V.V) will be there to answer any questions from a medical stand point. I urge all Coastal Bend Anglers to attend and bring yourself up to date on the situation in our area regarding Vibrio and how to avoid contraction. 

Ben Rutledge


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Coastal Ben said:


> This thread was created based on the death of my Brother Jimmy Rutledge. I will be speaking at the CCA Meeting for Aransas County July 9th at the Boiling Pot Restaurant in Rockport 6pm. All CCA members and guests are invited. Just say you are there for the forum on "Vibrio Awareness and Prevention" I will be accompanied by Dr. Michael Horseman of Christus Spohn South Corpus. I will be telling of my brothers story and Dr. Horesman (who conducted a comprehensive study of V.V) will be there to answer any questions from a medical stand point. I urge all Coastal Bend Anglers to attend and bring yourself up to date on the situation in our area regarding Vibrio and how to avoid contraction.
> 
> Ben Rutledge


Sorry for your loss and Glad you are spreading awareness.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

So sorry for your loss brother.......


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Coastal Ben said:


> This thread was created based on the death of my Brother Jimmy Rutledge. I will be speaking at the CCA Meeting for Aransas County July 9th at the Boiling Pot Restaurant in Rockport 6pm. All CCA members and guests are invited. Just say you are there for the forum on "Vibrio Awareness and Prevention" I will be accompanied by Dr. Michael Horseman of Christus Spohn South Corpus. I will be telling of my brothers story and Dr. Horesman (who conducted a comprehensive study of V.V) will be there to answer any questions from a medical stand point. I urge all Coastal Bend Anglers to attend and bring yourself up to date on the situation in our area regarding Vibrio and how to avoid contraction.
> 
> Ben Rutledge


Ben,
Why not video the presentation and put it on You Tube? It would be a great and continuing resource and save a lot more people than can attend the lecture in person......just an idea.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

kenny said:


> Ben,
> Why not video the presentation and put it on You Tube? It would be a great and continuing resource and save a lot more people than can attend the lecture in person......just an idea.


If eas around here I'd go.. But a video of it would be great. At least post it up here on 2cool maybe.. Thanks!

My condolences for your loss, im so sorry!!


----------



## Coastal Ben (Sep 14, 2011)

I will have to check and see if they do can do that, good Idea !

And thanks to Bob G. My friend who started this thread. For those of you who do not know Bob. He is one of the best trout fishermen I know. He has like three lures LOL. And catches trout YEAR ROUND on a LSU Fatboy ! Thanks BG !


----------



## muddy water (Jan 23, 2008)

After reading all this about the vibrio I'm scared $hitless about the cut I got swimming in the Colorado River this past weekend. It looks fine but my foot is a little sore. The soreness could have been caused by something else. I don't have any of the other symptoms that have been stated in the past post though. Figured its been three days and something would have happened by now. Makes me want to stay in the boat the rest of the time fishing...


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

I haven't read through the entire 6 pages so I don't know if this has been posted on here but thought it was worth saying.

Just a couple tips pertaining to Vibrio...

1. Wear waders -- Find a pair of waders that are breathable and be sure to wear booties. Waders do you no good if you don't have a solid pair of booties or wading boots
2. Use bleach -- If you don't decide to wear waders rinse you legs off in bleach. It wont hurt you to spray a little bit of bleach on your legs and rinse with fresh water and will kill the bacteria if it's there. I've even heard of some guys that spray their fish off with a little bit of bleach but think that's a little overkill.

As with anything be safe, cautious, and use common sense as this stuff is nothing to mess around with.


----------



## Coastal Ben (Sep 14, 2011)

muddy water said:


> After reading all this about the vibrio I'm scared $hitless about the cut I got swimming in the Colorado River this past weekend. It looks fine but my foot is a little sore. The soreness could have been caused by something else. I don't have any of the other symptoms that have been stated in the past post though. Figured its been three days and something would have happened by now. Makes me want to stay in the boat the rest of the time fishing...


Muddy,

If it was Vibrio, you would be in the Hospital by now. Staying in your boat is not the answer. My brother died and he was not wading. His leg was splashed by some water out of his live well.

This thread is about awareness and pevention. We do not want to scare anyone and prevent them from fsihing ! What he hope is that people will be vigilant and not subject themselves to a situation that could have them contract V.V.

If you have a cut , scratch, bruise. Do not let yorself get in contact with the water period. if you do, as son as you can, treat the effected area with Hibiclens or Bleach ASAP. monitor it closely and do not "wait as see" if it gets better. The instant you notice it red or swollen, seek medical attention. Go to an E.R. and tell them you suspect you have been exposed to Vibrio. Tell them to check you cout for V.V. immediately.

My brother did not treat his leg properly AND made the mistake of waiting almost 24 hours before he went to the E.R.. That was TOO long.

if you have a compromised immune system disorder, liver Disease, Diabetes or anything. Be super careful.

If treated immediately and if you seek medical attention immediately( and I mean within a few hours after you notice anything, redness, pain , swelling) get to the E.R.

You then have a good chance of beating it !


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

http://www.cdc.gov/nationalsurveillance/PDFs/CSTEVibrio2009.pdf

The CDC reported 825 cases in the entire US in 2009. While it is impossible to come up with exact odds of exposure, based on the number and the population and multiple trips in and out of the water chances of contracting the disease are in the 10s or millions against you getting it.

Odds of bowling a 300 game: 11,500 to 1

Odds of getting a hole in one: 5,000 to 1

Odds of getting canonized: 20,000,000 to 1

Odds of being an astronaut: 13,200,000 to 1

Odds of winning an Olympic medal: 662,000 to 1

Odds of an American speaking Cherokee: 15,000 to 1

Odds that a person between the age of 18 and 29 does NOT read a newspaper regularly: 3 to 1

Odds that an American adult does not want to live to age 120 under any circumstances: 3 to 2

Odds of injury from fireworks: 19,556 to 1

Odds of injury from shaving: 6,585 to 1

Odds of injury from using a chain saw: 4,464 to 1

Odds of injury from mowing the lawn: 3,623 to 1

Odds of fatally slipping in bath or shower: 2,232 to 1

Odds of drowning in a bathtub: 685,000 to 1

Odds of being killed sometime in the next year in any sort of transportation accident: 77 to 1

Odds of being killed in any sort of non-transportation accident: 69 to 1

Odds of being struck by lightning: 576,000 to 1

Odds of being killed by lightning: 2,320,000 to 1

Odds of being murdered: 18,000 to 1

Odds of getting away with murder: 2 to 1

Odds of being the victim of serious crime in your lifetime: 20 to 1

Odds of dating a supermodel: 88,000 to 1

Odds of being considered possessed by Satan: 7,000 to 1

Odds that a first marriage will survive without separation or divorce for 15 years: 1.3 to 1

Odds that a celebrity marriage will last a lifetime: 3 to 1

Odds of getting hemorrhoids: 25 to 1

Odds of being born a twin in North America: 90 to 1

Odds of being on plane with a drunken pilot: 117 to 1

Odds of being audited by the IRS: 175 to 1

Odds of having your identity stolen: 200 to 1

Odds of dating a millionaire: 215 to 1

Odds of dating a supermodel: 88,000 to 1

Odds of finding out your child is a genius: 250 to 1

Odds of catching a ball at a major league ballgame: 563 to 1

Odds of becoming a pro athlete: 22,000 to 1

Odds of finding a four-leaf clover on first try: 10,000 to 1

Odds of a person in the military winning the Medal of Honor: 11,000 to 1

Odds of winning an Academy Award: 11,500 to 1

Odds of striking it rich on Antiques Roadshow: 60,000 to 1

Odds of getting a royal flush in poker on first five cards dealt: 649,740 to 1


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Those are "over all" odds. A guy that lives in Dallas that has never been fishing has 0 chance. But a guy with liver disease that fishes salt alot has much better odds. Scary stuff


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Maybe I should stop flying...odds of being on a plane with a drunk pilot are pretty good! :rotfl:


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Another reason I wear my waders year around....


----------



## Coastal Ben (Sep 14, 2011)

Cypress jaws said:


> Another reason I wear my waders year around....


There are so many reasons to wear waders year around. The thing is, staying dry. Hell my waders keep me dry most of the time. Then one day, they leak. And if you have a cut and are wearing your waders to prevent exposure..welp..your screwed..If you have the conditions to possibly contract V.V. they only thing you can do is not get wet !

One must wait until they are not at risk.

I do not know, I guess I have just realized it is not worth the risk. I am not going to fish if I have ANY, cuts, fresh scratch's, significant bruises( I know thats is subjective as hell) or whatever until they heal. Forget liquid bandage, forget waders.. you are gonnna get wet. Then the scary part starts.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

You need to take all the precautions but still you are looking at two problems in general discussion and they are COMPLETELY DIFFERENT PROBLEMS:

1. Scrapes and cuts are easily cleanable most of the time.
And
2. Puncture wounds which are because with a puncture wound you cannot clean the area with soaps and other agents nor get the triple antibiotics to cover the problem.

SOMETHING NOT DISCUSSED IS FOR THE NOT SO HEALTHY IS *"CAN YOU PREMED WITH AN ANTIBIOTIC AND THAT WILL GIVE YOU SOME PROTECTION AGAINST VIBRO WHILE FISHING'????? Ask the MD that will speak at the meeting.

Seems if you catch it early before it starts growing like crazy then you might prevent the infection from taking off with the premed. *Most do not notice a problem till "next day" and by then the vibro has gone crazy and it is too late and you have a major problem.


----------



## MrBlue (Apr 5, 2013)

How seasonal is it? I know the risk is highest in the summer, but are the cooler months relatively safe? Or is it always a threat given our warmer waters? Sorry for your loss, CB.


----------



## Coastal Ben (Sep 14, 2011)

JimD said:


> You need to take all the precautions but still you are looking at two problems in general discussion and they are COMPLETELY DIFFERENT PROBLEMS:
> 
> 1. Scrapes and cuts are easily cleanable most of the time.
> And
> ...


*That is a VERY Good Idea Jim !!*

*I sure will ask him, please attend if you guys can. I think the venue is going to change. The CCA emailed me yesterday and advised they think the turn out is going to be large , subsequently we are PROBABLY moving the meeting accross the street from the Boiling Pot to the Light House Inn. ( then go back to the Pot to Eat )*


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

I hear that it is a good idea to have aottle of this on the boat just case of scrapes or cuts. also have heard of bleach and hydrogen paroxide being good. clean affected area immediately
http://www.hibiclens.com/


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

in 2010 a friend was fishing in tabbs bay and cut his leg on shell on a saturday and he passed away that monday.he did have a compromised immune system.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I wonder just how prevalent Vibrio is in our bays.


----------



## Coastal Ben (Sep 14, 2011)

*Vibrio Meeting CCA Tuesday July 9th 6 p.m.*



poppadawg said:


> I wonder just how prevalent Vibrio is in our bays.


For all you folks interested :

A Vibrio Meeting CCA Tuesday July 9th 6 p.m.

I will be telling the story of my Brothers Death ( June 10th 2013) from Vibrio.

I will be accompanied by Dr. Michael Horseman and Vivienne Heines epidemiologist for the State of Texas Region 11 ( the Coastal Bend )

I will review my Brothers story and then open it up to questions and answers. Dr Horseman will answer all medical related questions and Ms Heines from an Infectious Disease standpoint.

All are welcome to attend.

it will be held at the Light House Hotel 200 S Fulton Beach Rd Rockport, TX 78382-(361) 790-8439.

Its easy to find just take I 35 in Rockport to Henderson St, go west to Fulton Beach Road then head north and you will run into the Hotel on the right hand side.

The meeting will begin at 6 p.m.

Ben


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

flatsprowler said:


> I hear that it is a good idea to have aottle of this on the boat just case of scrapes or cuts. also have heard of bleach and hydrogen paroxide being good. clean affected area immediately
> http://www.hibiclens.com/


I wash ever nick on every kid every time we get out of the water with Hibiclens. Hibiclens is ALWAYS with me when we are near the saltwater. My saltwater kit also include the other chemicals mentioned. Don't forget Neosporene and waterproof bandaids. If there was ever time to act like a little girl and bandaid-up, it's cuts you get while in the saltwater.

flatsprowler is absolutely correct about having this with you at all times.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Coastal Ben said:


> For all you folks interested :
> 
> A Vibrio Meeting CCA Tuesday July 9th 6 p.m.
> 
> ...


It's good if the meeting can be broadcast live over internet.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Someone in the medical profession that may frequent this forum; we would like your input and a list of all OTC mere that we should keep with us while swimming...wade fishing...and in our boats just incase its needed. The main thing here is if you have ANY open wounds on your body...Do Not go in the water at all. Check your children's body personally. Be safe


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a question, so many guys keep talking about cleaning cuts and nicks and scrapes,etc.... well I don't know what kind of work many of you do but I seldom don't have a cut somewhere on my hands and after a few days of fishing I generally have several. Your hands have more constant contact with the water than any other part of the body. Think about it, livewells, live bait buckets, working on lures removing debris from lures, retieing knots , line contact, fish handling,etc. Unless you have manicured fingers and don't work with your hands I just don't see how you are going to prevent bay water from getting into cuts on your hands and how often are you gonna apply something to youre hands throughout a day of fishing? I just don't see how this is preventable if your fishing in bays that have the bug unless you only need to worry if your immune system is weak. And the boys (teenagers) I don't see how to control what the heck they are doing and what cuts they do or don't have and or treating them. Really makes a guy not want to go to the coast to some degree.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

cuts and scrapes now days and with this Vibrio stuff....reminds me of " JAWS " when that movie came out....people were scared to go into the water....guess I better start wearing gloves....but at nearly 67y/o.....its a wonder I didn't get this stuff....reckcon I better put some bleach in the boat and what ever else works.....when we work weighstations- I have soapy water and hand sanitizer for myself and the public to use .....I have gotten stuck many times. So far so good......


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

My Doc. is a saltwater fisher, even a diver. Asked him one time about going wade fishing (wet) when I had a slight aggravated area from an ingrown toenail. Reply: "You are crazy"! End of discussion. His recommendation: Hibiclens (or Betadyne, if not iodine allergic.) With two full knee replacements, I have become very careful and attentive. I like the pre-med idea, but don't think it will fly.


----------



## jlynn33 (Jul 8, 2009)

Reading lots regarding cuts and scrapes. Does anyone have any insight as to whether this stuff can enter through natural openings in the body???


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Only the Highway Patrol can do that.... sad2sm


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

id kill myself before i quit wadefishing


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Trouthappy said:


> Only the Highway Patrol can do that.... sad2sm


I almost fell out of my chair laughing! Cut that **** out! Vibrio is bad stuff without any doubt. IF you have a compromised immune system keep your hiney out of the water. If it freaks you out that much strap on some breathable waders and get after it.

TIGHT LINES


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. 48 hours is spooky. Most of our trips are 2-3 nights camping somewhere out away from civilization and I end up with so many nicks and scrapes and cuts it's never funny. 

I would really love to see some sort of tracker that tracks cases and locations contracted for reference.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

This **** is so "real" that it has almost convinced me to sell my bay boat, quit fishing salt, and go back to training my dogs as a full time hobby. The short warning window is what seems so dangerous. Especially when your 53 years old like I am.

Prayers go out to all who have lost.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Who carries Hibiclens?


----------



## DawnPatrol (May 2, 2006)

First time I have heard of this but looks like a handy product for a variety of uses. http://www.hibiclens.com/


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mark454 said:


> Who carries Hibiclens?


I believe CVS and Walgreens


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*ultimatum*



jlynn33 said:


> Reading lots regarding cuts and scrapes. Does anyone have any insight as to whether this stuff can enter through natural openings in the body???[/QUOTE
> 
> Corks are made of various sizes........choice is yours:rotfl:


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

I posted this idea a couple weeks ago on another thread and tried it out last saltwater trip and it worked great. Used it to wash our nicked up hands on the boat with Hibiclens. Found this pump up spray bottle at Home Depot for $7. Easily fits in a cooler and also felt great spraying off at the ramp before going home.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

This write up can answer a bunch of your vibrio questions
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=501603&highlight=101


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

jlynn33 said:


> Reading lots regarding cuts and scrapes. Does anyone have any insight as to whether this stuff can enter through natural openings in the body???


Depends on what you consider a 'natural opening'.. I would count the mouth as one....see below...

"Vibrio can be contracted *TWO WAYS*
It can cause disease in those who eat contaminated seafood 
(hence why we don't eat oysters in the summer)
or
_*those who have an open wound that is exposed to seawater.*_"


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

V-Bottom said:


> Someone in the medical profession that may frequent this forum; we would like your input and a list of all OTC mere that we should keep with us while swimming...wade fishing...and in our boats just incase its needed. The main thing here is if you have ANY open wounds on your body...Do Not go in the water at all. Check your children's body personally. Be safe


I'm a physician. I carry cipro with me all the time on the boat. If I get a scrape or cut I pop a cipro immediately. If you explain what you do to your doc he/she would probably be willing to write you a prescription to keep with you on the boat (assuming you aren't allergic yada yada).

Hibiclens and all that is great but honestly it is not enough. It's the little particles that get deposited below the skin that do you in, and a topical cleanser is not going to get that.


----------

